# Awesomeness



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

@Olecharlie bro this is some pure awesomeness I'm going to smoke the caps off of these dude you sure as hell know how to pick em I'm baffled as to the one without a band and that in of itself is damn awesome bro Thank You!!!
#HELLYEAH!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bro. Picture??


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> @Olecharlie bro this is some pure awesomeness I'm going to smoke the caps off of these dude you sure as hell know how to pick em I'm baffled as to the one without a band and that in of itself is damn awesome bro Thank You!!!
> #HELLYEAH!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize being a Dumbass tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

What are the blue bands?


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

#HellYeah. Peso cigars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

csk415 said:


> What are the blue bands?
> 
> ~~~~sig~~~~~
> 
> Is it cigar time?


They are peso cigars if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice hit. Never seen the Credito's but, they sure do look like peso cigars. Same band style for sure.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just when you think you seen them all. I have no idea about them. Time to research. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

They're peso cigars.. Look rough, smoke great. Not easy to get your mitts on.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> They're peso cigars.. Look rough, smoke great. Not easy to get your mitts on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's what I thought Dino thanks for the verification. I've seen them posted before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> They're peso cigars.. Look rough, smoke great. Not easy to get your mitts on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet! Beating up on the big man!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sweet! Beating up on the big man!


Be careful!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> @Olecharlie bro this is some pure awesomeness I'm going to smoke the caps off of these dude you sure as hell know how to pick em I'm baffledu as to the one without a band and that in of itself is damn awesome bro Thank You!!!
> #HELLYEAH!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome Bro, the EL Credito came straight off the street in Cuba. My best friend has family in Cuba, they grow and roll their own. The Octoberfest, I had read a post where you said you needed to get your hands on some more of these. The no Label came from Federation. Enjoy!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> You're welcome Bro, the EL Credito came straight off the street in Cuba. My best friend has family in Cuba, they grow and roll their own. The Octoberfest, I had read a post where you said you needed to get your hands on some more of these. The no Label came from Federation. Enjoy!


 I'm truly grateful these are some awesome sticks dude!!!! #HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

itried to tell y'all to watch out for OleCharlie......


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s really nice to see Mario smacked around a bit lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Pickin on Mario lol. Nice hit!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's it Charlie - poke the bear ! LOL Great bomb


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Great hit Charlie! Anything to get Mario scratching his beard is good-to-go in my book. 
Quick thought: Those peso cigars remind me of a YouTube vid I watched a while back about this non-cigar smoking Brit's first trip to Cuba. He was puffing away on one like a coal burning locomotive while riding in a cab. He was whinging the whole time about how aweful they were and his "thoughts" on who smokes cigars. What a pretentious pric*! LMAO


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Slappity Slap!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great hit @Olecharlie! One of my lawyer friends always seems to have a stash of El Credito. Not the full bore strength Mario is used to, but I bet he will definitely enjoy the change of scenery. Awesome you guys keep beating up on the big man. #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Great hit Charlie! Anything to get Mario scratching his beard is good-to-go in my book.
> Quick thought: Those peso cigars remind me of a YouTube vid I watched a while back about this non-cigar smoking Brit's first trip to Cuba. He was puffing away on one like a coal burning locomotive while riding in a cab. He was whinging the whole time about how aweful they were and his "thoughts" on who smokes cigars. What a pretentious pric*! LMAO


Pretty funny video and typical of a non- cigar smoker, pretty cool to watch! The EL Credito I call "Street" cigars, fitting for what they are but a hell of a stick IMHO... PERFECT FOR A ROUGH AND RUGGED MAN LIKE MARIO!


----------

